

Installing Graphite & Statsd on Mountain Lion - sakers
http://steveakers.com/2013/03/12/installing-graphite-statsd-on-mountain-lion-2/

======
tbh
If you're installing it on a laptop just to play with it, perhaps
[https://www.hostedgraphite.com](https://www.hostedgraphite.com) might be
useful. The 14 day trial means you can fool around and dump it for self-hosted
at the end of it. :)

(My company)

~~~
sakers
I was installing on a laptop to demo during a conference talk. I also had
aspirations of contributing to graphite (something I've so far failed to do.)
Having said that, I do know that hosting and maintaining graphite internally
is a barrier for some companies. Your product looks like it will fill that
need very nicely. Kudos!

~~~
tbh
Thanks. Yes, for a demo or contributing doing it locally is a good idea. :)
Nice set of instructions, it's a bit of a complex beast to install.

~~~
sakers
Thanks. I wrote a simple Ruby script that will "replay" data as if the event
were happening live. It's great for a demo because you can leave it up while
your talking and known data is streaming in. And for me it's even better since
I was demo-ing a monitoring tool and could have known alert occurring live. :)

